# Brown Flycatcher (Muscicapa dauurica)



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Buckton today, 3rd record for Britain, and just up the road from here at Flamborough which had the last bird in 07!!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

nice one! well done on getting a shot.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Can i appear dumb, and ask what the difference between a brown flycatcher and a spotted flycatcher is please...or is the answer obvious?:blush:...

I do believe i got some crackin shots of a spotted flycatcher last friday afternoon:whistling2:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

The main differences between brown and spotted is that spotted doesnt have the prominent white eyering which brown flycatcher has, and spotted has a streaked breast , brown has a clean off white breast with grey brown flanks and breast sides, plus they differ in there ranges, spotted ranges from western asia and europe, and brown ranges from eastern asia / siberia


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

andyh75 said:


> The main differences between brown and spotted is that spotted doesnt have the prominent white eyering which brown flycatcher has, and spotted has a streaked breast , brown has a clean off white breast with grey brown flanks and breast sides, plus they differ in there ranges, spotted ranges from western asia and europe, and brown ranges from eastern asia / siberia


Thanks very much for that explanation: victory:...

So this pic i took Friday, is the 1st Spotted Flycatcher ive seen, I take it is what i have said it is then?


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

aye thats a spotted flycatcher, very nice photo too


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

andyh75 said:


> aye thats a spotted flycatcher, very nice photo too


Thanks, i didnt go looking for them specifically(I think there were 2 of them) i just stumbled onto them, they were perched on a branch, and they kept flying back and fourth, taking the insects mid flight...it was a treat to watch, and at one point, one of them flew a few feet above my head...I did get quite a few shots of them...

Then another bonus for me, a Nuthatch(Ist time photographed too) came out of nowhere, made some serious noise, then took off...I got a couple of shots of that too, so all in all, a good session: victory:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely pic, sweet looking little bird


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice! Are you a proper twitcher then, or do you just go for the local ones?

I'm off to Norfolk next weekend....... camping!! Hopefully there will be something good to make it worthwhile. Staying at Kelling Heath and having a couple of days around that area.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

i only started to go for birds in other areas especially megas, and birds that arnt often seen around here last year, i only used to bird around here at flamborough and places not far away before that, :2thumb:


----------

